
NPR: 'In Defense of Looting' After Kenosha Uprising: Code Switch - ycombonator
https://www.npr.org/sections/codeswitch/2020/08/27/906642178/one-authors-argument-in-defense-of-looting
======
ShorsHammer
Regardless of my thoughts on this horrendous stuff, can we please not have
this here? It's plainly just the usual comment bait.

This site needs far less politics and way more tech.

~~~
banmeagaindan2
dang needs to establish zero politics but won't do it.

~~~
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17014869](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17014869)

~~~
banmeagaindan2
Setting to one side my pet forum slide issue - there is a chance current
events blow up into something worse so your responsibility is to think super
hard about what is right if that happens.

Obviously we butt heads in many ways - but good luck!

~~~
dang
Super hard thinking thrusters engaged

~~~
banmeagaindan2
May the force be with you.

